# new here - 1st post - IBS & fish



## ConcernedGirlfriend (Jan 3, 2005)

As you can probably tell from my username - I'm not the one with IBS but I'm very concerned about my BF who does.Should fish be a "staple" in an IBS' person's diet? What other foods are "good"? I know it's more of an individual thing...but as a general rule what foods should be present?Any help would be appreciated!------------------NathalieThe Concerned Girlfriend


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2001)

Hi, wow that's so nice of you to try to get information about your bf's health!!Well, I'm pretty new here too, and from what I understand food really varies from one person to the next.After seeing a gastroenterologist, he gave some basic information, so here it is:try to avoid the following (if it bothers you)caffeine, alcohol, smoking, acidic foods, citric fruits, gasey veggies-broccoli, cabbage, etc.But of course some people are ok with things like oranges and not apples, so it depends.I bought the book called "listen to your gut" by Jini Patel Thompson, Caramel Publishing Co. I think its great and explains a lot of things in it.Good luck with everything!!


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

Food definately varies from one person to the next. See if your BF will keep a journal of what he eats, stressors, and symptoms for 2-3 months. Then you can analyze it and see if you can come up with some "triggers." If he won't do it, try to keep track of what you can, such as if you have one thing a couple times and notice it bothers him, keep track so you don't eat that again.I can eat most anything, in moderation. Eating 5-6 small meals a day and eating healthy foods (chicken, fish, very lean meats) helps me. Chicken and rice are often staple foods of people with IBS, so that's a good place to start.


----------

